# Some of my new favorites :)



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

These little guys will probably be replacing some of my breeding boys in 6-8 weeks when they're grown, if they grown right 

Black Rex Buck #1

















Black Rex Buck #2

















PEW Buck

























PEW Rex Buck


































Black Rex Buck #3

















Black Buck

















Black Fuzzy Does[these are just little ones, pics are a couple days after their eyes opened.]

















And last but not least I love this little doe because she is soooo adorable, lol. Of course she's the only angora in her litter but I still love her


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, I love those Black Fuzzy does!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh that last little doe is super cute!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Like all of them great photographs.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks , I just keep crossing my fingers that they keep growing well. Only annoying thing with the new lines is the young bucks don't cohabitate well, I'm so used to tossing all my young boys in one bin and letting them all grow out together until 3+ months, these boys are only 5-6 weeks and I'm already having to seperate some into their own single cages, lol.


----------

